# I pantaloni corti



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2021)

Voi li mettete ancora?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Voi li mettete ancora?


... abbiamo tutti meno di 90 anni, almeno lo credo, quindi penso che tutti mettiamo i pantaloni corti.
Il vantaggio delle donne è che li possono mettere dove non è permesso agli uomini 
Certi ristoranti la sera vietano pantaloni corti agli uomini, ma mai alle donne. Piccola discriminazione


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2021)

Lo chiedo perché ad una mia collega con cui parlavo poco fa, pare strano che io li metta e non certo per il fisico da italiano medio ma per l’età.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo chiedo perché ad una mia collega con cui parlavo poco fa, pare strano che io li metta e non certo per il fisico da italiano medio ma per l’età.


Ma quanti anni hai ?
Ma li metti d’inverno ?
Io veramente non conosco nessuno che non li metta.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2021)

beh Ieri li avevo...si stava bene fuori.
vado per i 50.


----------



## ivanl (2 Marzo 2021)

In vacanza al mare, oppure sul campo da tennis


----------



## ionio36 (2 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo chiedo perché ad una mia collega con cui parlavo poco fa, pare strano che io li metta e non certo per il fisico da italiano medio ma per l’età.


Io li metto ancora,pur non avendo il fisico dell'italiano medio.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2021)

Pure io in tutte le stagioni"


----------



## ionio36 (2 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure io in tutte le stagioni"


A casa anche con -10°C


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Marzo 2021)

yes, quando lavoro nel frutteto.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Marzo 2021)

Quando fa caldo indosso spesso i pantaloncini corti ..lo sport solo con pantaloncini corti


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Voi li mettete ancora?


l'estate li metto  , al mare tutto il giorno  , in casa anche li indosso fino a che permette il tempo , fuori , intendo per le strade dove abito non ora non più peccato perchè non è che sia fatto male ?
Ricordo da ragazzino li indossavo anche quando nevicava  poi alle scuole medie mia madre li ciciva lunghi ,era sarta


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> A casa anche con -10°C


non io tutto in pile , mi piace stare caldo


----------



## ionio36 (4 Marzo 2021)

Scusate,quale è il fisico dell'italiano medio?


----------



## Vera (4 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Scusate,quale è il fisico dell'italiano medio?


Boh, diccelo tu. Hai detto che porti i pantaloncini pur non avendo il fisico dell'italiano medio.


----------



## ionio36 (4 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Boh, diccelo tu. Hai detto che porti i pantaloncini pur non avendo il fisico dell'italiano medio.


Appunto,sei riuscita a fare un affermazione  che poi hai smentito nella stessa frase!


----------



## Vera (5 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Appunto,sei riuscita a fare un affermazione  che poi hai smentito nella stessa frase!


No, ho semplicemente riportato quello che hai scritto tu tre giorni fa.


ionio36 ha detto:


> Io li metto ancora,pur non avendo il fisico dell'italiano medio.


Ricordi? Tu dici, ti fai le domande e ti rispondi.
Escile le 7 persone che sono dentro di te.


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Provo a spiegarmi: 
Scrissi tempo fa (ma non troppo), ho il fisico di Danny De Vito(tesi), camminando per le strade d'Italia (non da ora, ma da che ho l'uso della ragione),vedo pochissime persone che possano vantare delle sifatte caratteristiche (osservazione).
Quindi, penso, di non avere il fisico simile, al 99,99 % degli italiani che incontro(deduzione). 
Pertanto chi ne sa più di me, può spiegare quale è, questo fisico medio dell'italiano?


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Ma io in effetti,ho una personalità multipla. Forse dovresti leggere....uno ..nessuno.....centomila.
Magari potresti scoprire anche tu di averne più di una. Anche perché in questo forum mi sembra sia cosa abbastanza usuale averne almeno 2... o mi sbaglio?


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Riguardo il quota,proponi di vietare l'autoquotarsi. Così lo rispettero'. Chissà che tu possa tranquillizzarti.Anche perché andiamo verso lo Weekend e non vorrei rovinartelo,vista l'importanza della cosa.


----------



## Vera (5 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ma io in effetti,ho una personalità multipla. Forse dovresti leggere....uno ..nessuno.....centomila.
> Magari potresti scoprire anche tu di averne più di una. Anche perché in questo forum mi sembra sia cosa abbastanza usuale averne almeno 2... o mi sbaglio?


Io non parlavo di personalità.
Ma va bene così


----------



## Vera (5 Marzo 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Riguardo il quota,proponi di vietare l'autoquotarsi. Così lo rispettero'. Chissà che tu possa tranquillizzarti.Anche perché andiamo verso lo Weekend e non vorrei rovinartelo,vista l'importanza della cosa.


Chiedo l'aiuto da casa


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Chiedo l'aiuto da casa


Tu sei una moderatrice,parla con le tue colleghe/colleghi.


----------



## ionio36 (5 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non parlavo di personalità.
> Ma va bene così


Immagino che tu sia bravissima con i Rebus!


----------



## Vera (5 Marzo 2021)




----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Voi li mettete ancora?


Al mare, ma non cortissimi.
(ho pure risposto seriamente).


----------

